# Hudson Trailer



## Larry (Dec 6, 2004)

Would anyone know the correct color paint for a 1994 Hudson 10,000 lb capacity trailer?
Thanks 
Larryr:driving: :usaflag:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Larry

I am not familiar with Hudson trailers. I found this link on the web. 

hudson trailer 

Is this the same brand?

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I think it was yellow and black but I am not sure to be honest. 
Do you have any pics? Did you have to do a full restoration, axle replacement or bearings? Tell us more. Whatever you do make sure you properly prep, sandblast and multi-coat that bad boy!

Send some pics!
Andy


----------



## Larry (Dec 6, 2004)

Andy ( chrpmaster )
That was the site for my Hudson Trailer and I already sent them a request ,Thanks a bunch! Andy ( Admin ) The trailer needs a good sanding ,then paint,it is in very good condition other than that! I'am the second owner,purchased in 1999 and it has not had much use other than 2 road trips ,been sitting pretty much ! I will see if I can get a pic' sent out !
Larryr:cheers: :usaflag:


----------

